# Explosive Diarrhea please help



## TanktheMastiff (Mar 24, 2013)

Tank the Mastiff is approx 16 months old, been on a raw diet for approx 11 months, with really no issues till recently. For approx the past 3-4 weeks she's had diarrhea off and on, so bad that I'm nervous to have her in the house for very long. She shows no signs of Pancreatitis. She's not in pain, no vomiting, still plays like a puppy, nothing appears to be wrong but the diarrhea. Several times during the 3-4 weeks I've withheld food for a 24 hour period, tried rice, even pumpkin, but the diarrhea seems to be hit & miss.
I hate to visit the vet and spend a couple hundred $$ if I'm just a worry wart !

Please help !!

Tank the Mastiff


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I would be taking her to the vet. That's a very long time to have diarrhea. Could be a parasite or worms. Definitely take a stool sample in.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like worms or maybe giardia or coccidia. Minimally I would take in a stool sample.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

3-4 weeks with explosive diarrhea that makes you nervous to keep her indoors, is a long time.
a stool sample and a visit to the vet, is what i would do. now.


----------



## TanktheMastiff (Mar 24, 2013)

Took her into vet first thing this morning along with stool sample, just got a call back & everything looks normal. Just to clairify, the diarrhea has been off and on for the 3-4 weeks, not the entire time. Vet didn't seem to be worried on the phone. Think I'll take her to a different vet and see if I can get a different answer.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I would take a second stool sample in in a couple days just to be sure. Worms and parasites don't "shed" in the feces every day so you might catch an off day where there wont be any in the sample but your dog could still be affected. 

If that isn't the cause then perhaps she is getting into something you don't know about or there could be something in her diet that isn't agreeing with her? Any new meat sources recently? Have you made sure your meat, particularly any poultry isn't enhanced?

I'd fast her for a day again, give her some slipper elm to help calm her digestive tract and then start her on a bland diet of just chicken for a week and see if there is improvement. If everything is normal then I'd add in each protein one at a time like you are just starting raw, to make sure she isn't having an intolerance to one specific proteina.

Another culprit could be stress. My dog occasionally gets diarrhea from stress, particularly after a thunderstorm or other such event.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And my dog gets awful diarrhea from lawn chemicals.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i'd bring in another sample , as well.


----------



## TanktheMastiff (Mar 24, 2013)

2nd sample dropped off short while ago, hope to know more in couple hours.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Everyone has good suggestions. Here is what I would try. Fast for 24 hours. THen make up a COOKED turkey/sweet potato mixture (3:1 meat to potato). I would also get some digestive enzymes and add that to the meal for his weight. Every meal. Start with small amounts 3 times a day. Don't worry about calories or percentages, just get food into him and watch for him to digest it better. Once digestion is good, slowly add back in the raw, slowly and keep up with the digestive enzymes with each meal. Also be sure you're not overfeeding. A sure sign of that is if the first part of the stool is formed and the rest of it is goopy. 

Listen to your dog's body. Some dogs don't do well with chicken, sometimes it's the enhanced chicken (like tyson's) that causes problems. Tons of salt and citric acid in those ones. Some dogs just, for whatever reason, can't do raw. I tried and tried with my minpin but it was no-go for him for years. 

Good luck! I hate when dogs have loose stool!


----------



## TanktheMastiff (Mar 24, 2013)

Just got a call back from the vet after looking at 2nd sample, still nothing found.. I'm lost.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry it's not a clear answer for the problem! Did you see my post? That is where I would start, knowing that the stool is clear of parasites. 
Nothing for 24 hours. SMALL SMALL amounts of cooked meat/potato, with digestive enzymes for the weight of the dog. Gradually up amounts of food until she is tolerating a normal amount of food for her weight. THen start adding in the way you want to feed (raw diet, I assume?) and see how her body reacts. Good luck!


----------



## TanktheMastiff (Mar 24, 2013)

Shamrockmommy & everyone else, thanks for all the support and tips. Going to follow advice of shamrock and see what happens. I feel so bad, like I messed something up ? She seems to be happy, not in pain, playing like always. We started her fast this evening.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not your fault, things happen! He may have gotten into something, too, you never know. 
Just go slow reintroducing food. The fasting (which it seems kind of mean) will give the GI tract time to rest and heal. Make sure he has plenty of water, of course. 

Good luck


----------



## FinnDiesel (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there! Never done this before, hope I'm doing it right I had the same problem and it turned out I was inadvertently feeding to much orfal, days he had too much were the days he had diarrhea. 10% orfal is the magic number, check what your percentages are especially if you are using any pre-made blends.


----------



## TanktheMastiff (Mar 24, 2013)

Feed her a small breakfast this morning, checked on her a lunch and she left me a soild present in the back yard.. first one in a long time. Very dark color and appeared to have pieces of wood in it. Maybe I've found my problem ! 
I did order some of the slippery elm, hope to have this weekend.


----------



## nkr1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Something's in your raw food. Traces of Salmonella, it could be anything. Research where they get it or change sources. Also, your dog's body & digestion will change (i.e. fine when you're a kid, then full on allergies as an adult, etc.) Don't over do the fasting. It's popular but even we humans nibble on a cracker/soda when we have an upset stomach.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Feeding too much is the number one cause of diarreah, we get too complacent in our feeding schedules and don't weigh things out


----------



## TanktheMastiff (Mar 24, 2013)

Tank has been doing great, think we've really turned the corner now. Her stool has been fine for the past 6 days or so now.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Glad to hear! Bet Tank feels much better


----------

